# Echo Ion 8/10 w/ Ion 9' 10WT rod



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a friend who is selling his 10WT outfit that he just bought recently. He is impulsive and terrible at making good buying choices and thought he needed a fly rod even though I told him he didn't (knew he wouldn't use it)

Anyway, I'm listing for him and I have the outfit with me. Its a great setup for snapper, kings, bull reds, etc. It has a Scientific Angler Bluewater Express 500grain line (69.99) on it. The line has a fast sinking tip and sinks about 9in per second. The reel (Echo Ion 8/10) is a relatively inexpensive reel (99.99) but is smooth, tough and has an excellent drag system. There is 200yds of 30lb backing as well.

The Echo Ion rod is awesome. If you could label a fly rod a "workhorse", this would be it. Regular price for the rod is 189.99.

He wants 275.00 for the combo and its very well worth it. 

I can send pics if needed via text but I'm not uploading pics and all that crap right now


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump. Make an offer is you think you might want it


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Bump. Make an offer is you think you might want it


Selling as a package deal or will he bust up? May have a buyer for the rod...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty sure he wants em both gone but for the right price.....

PM me what ya got


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

PM Sent


----------

